# Toddler play class?



## WaterGal (Jul 2, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience teaching a play/exercise class for toddlers?

A few of our students have 18-36 month old siblings who get really excited about Taekwondo class but are obviously not developmentally mature enough for even the "little dragons" (3-5 years) class.  There's one little boy who keeps trying to line up with his sister at the start of her class, a girl whose been practicing at home with her big sister (she can actually count to 10 in Korean), another boy who toddles around trying to do front kick, etc.  It's very cute.  

So I was thinking, maybe we could have a Gymboree-style "mommy and me" play class for these kids, just with a martial arts theme.  They're clearly not old enough to learn very much, I think forms and sparring would be a lost cause entirely, but I know these kids would get a blast out of running around, doing some basic tumbling, front kicks and ax kicks, etc, and generally feeling like they're doing Taekwondo like their big brothers and sisters.

The problem is, I have zero experience working with kids that age.  If anybody has any resources or advice, I've really appreciate it.


----------



## donald1 (Jul 2, 2014)

If the children are truly interested then that might be something to try but in my opinion it would be stuff as simple as possible,  like learning the words or simple things like high block middle block low block,  ect


----------



## drop bear (Jul 2, 2014)

The advantage of having a cage. We just lock them in.


----------



## jezr74 (Jul 2, 2014)

WaterGal said:


> Does anyone have any experience teaching a play/exercise class for toddlers?
> 
> A few of our students have 18-36 month old siblings who get really excited about Taekwondo class but are obviously not developmentally mature enough for even the "little dragons" (3-5 years) class.  There's one little boy who keeps trying to line up with his sister at the start of her class, a girl whose been practicing at home with her big sister (she can actually count to 10 in Korean), another boy who toddles around trying to do front kick, etc.  It's very cute.
> 
> ...



Would you be running these at the same time as the older siblings are training?

If this is more a revenue stream, then it sounds like an option. Not sure what the laws are there for work place health and safety, which no doubt would come up when dealing with younger kids.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 3, 2014)

at that age they learn by imitating not so much from actual instruction.


----------



## donald1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Or to get to know the other students so when there old enough to truly train they are less likely to get nervous


----------



## WaterGal (Jul 25, 2014)

jezr74 said:


> Would you be running these at the same time as the older siblings are training?
> 
> If this is more a revenue stream, then it sounds like an option. Not sure what the laws are there for work place health and safety, which no doubt would come up when dealing with younger kids.



Hmm, that's a good point about safety laws. I doubt it'll be an issue since we're not a childcare center, but it's worth looking into.

I'm not sure when we'd be running it, if we do it. It would have to be run at the same time as another class (which is fine since we have two rooms and Mr WaterGal and I can both teach classes), but these toddlers don't all come in at the same time.  At least some of the parents would have to specially come in just for it.  So it'd have to be more than just a way to keep their kid occupied during the sibling's class.


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 10, 2014)

WaterGal said:


> The problem is, I have zero experience working with kids that age.  If anybody has any resources or advice, I've really appreciate it.



http://kinder-kicks.com

I've not seen a lot of what they do, they are affiliated with MAIA though and ran a workshop at the last Supershow, but I didn't do the workshop so I can't tell you much.


----------



## Danny T (Dec 10, 2014)

We have two training areas and during our youth classes I have one of our teenager apprentice instructors in the other area with the younger siblings who show an interested to play with supervision. No real instruction just encouragement as they mimic the others in a controlled environment. Creates interest and we then sign them up when age appropriate.


----------



## WaterGal (Dec 11, 2014)

Andrew Green said:


> kinder-kicks Development for parents and children
> 
> I've not seen a lot of what they do, they are affiliated with MAIA though and ran a workshop at the last Supershow, but I didn't do the workshop so I can't tell you much.



Wow, thanks!  I'll check that out.


----------



## samsmommmy (Aug 8, 2016)

WaterGal said:


> Wow, thanks!  I'll check that out.


Just wondering if you got the program running. I am looking to start the same type of program and I am feeling stuck. Can you share your experience?


----------

